# WTB: R33 rear seat delete, carbon trim



## Tzuteng (Feb 7, 2017)

As above. I dont have the time to make a custom rear seat delete. I have been looking for a while now and nothing. I guess the R32 gets all the love regarding these parts. Contacted 5th element carbon out of Poland and I guess they are either too busy or they just dont care.

I am also from the US, and even worse, from interior Alaska. So getting someone from up here to do this kind of work is extremely challenging.

If anyone has, is or knows who does custom carbon work, not just for the rear seat delete, please let me know.


----------

